# Syncing playhead operations between two DAWs (Logic and Pro Tools)



## kidpolaroid (Dec 15, 2016)

*Syncing playhead operations between two DAWs (Logic and Pro Tools) *written by Kyle Miller 12/15/16



A step by step process for linking the playhead operations of two DAWs (Logic Pro X 10.2.4 - Pro Tools 11.3.1) on the same computer to SMPTE time code accuracy.



The method: Sending MTC (MIDI Time Code) from Pro Tools to Logic

Sending MMC (MIDI Machine Control) from Logic to Pro Tools



The key to this process is the utilization of "Locate Commands" which are sent via MMC to allow users to drag/scroll the playhead or type in SMPTE time code into the transport of Logic with Pro Tools following along.





*1. Download ipMIDI*


Google search ipMIDI. This will be the driver which the MTC and MMC data is sent through. We cannot use Apples built in IAC bus because the IAC does not transfer MMC. 



After ipMIDI is installed, open your Audio MIDI setup application. Go to the MIDI window and make sure that ipMIDI is online. Double click it to open the ipMIDI settings and check mark the “Loop Playback” box.


*Setting up the DAW’s*

(In order for this to work, each session in the DAWs need to be set up identical to one another. Make sure that the frame rate, sample rate, bit depth and session SMPTE start are matched in both Logic and PTs. 




*2. Setting up Logic (MMC Master and MTC Slave)*
 

*Listen for MTC*


Control-Right click on the transport and select “Customize Control Bar and Display…” 
On the right hand side, under “Modes and Functions” check mark the “Sync” box
 - Now Logic has a sync button in its control bar. Click the button with the clock image on it and it will turn blue. Logic is now listening for MTC. 


*Send MMC *


*Enter “Project Settings”>”Synchronization”>”MIDI” tab*

*Check the “MMC transmit box”*
*Click “MIDI Sync Preferences”*
* -Select the “Sync” tab*

* -Check mark all boxes underneath the “MIDI Machine Control (MMC)” line and make sure the Output ID (transport) and Input ID (Transport) numbers are set to 127. Logic is now sending out MMC.*


*3. Setting up Pro Tools (MTC Master and MMC Slave)*



*Listen for MMC*


Enter “Setup”>”Peripherals”>”Machine Control” tab
Under “MIDI Machine Control Remote (Slave)” check mark the “Enable” box and make sure the “ID” is set to 127. Pro Tools is now listening for MMC


*Send MTC*


Enter “Setup”>”Peripherals”>”Sychronization” tab
Under “MTC Reader and Generator” go to the “MTC Generator Port” drop down menu and select the “ipMIDI, Port 1” option. 
Back in the “Edit” window, look for the “MTC” button located to the right of the playback controls. Click the button and it will turn blue. Pro Tools is now sending out MTC.
 

Both DAWs will now interact with one another. To reiterate, you can only utilize the “Locate Command” feature when scrolling the playhead in Logic because “Locate Commands” data is only sent through MMC. Scrolling in PTs will not cause the playhead in Logic to move. However, when hitting the play button in PTs, Logic will follow along.


----------



## rheudabaga (Jan 20, 2020)

I kinda got this working...Protools will follow scrubbing and locating, but when I play in Logic, Protools just starts free-wheel playing and Logic stalls out. Is there any other way to achieve this functionality now? I know some guys use a physical out to do it. I'd like to avoid that, if possible.


----------



## rheudabaga (Jan 20, 2020)

Woh! Just noticed the 'gen MTC' button (gigantic one, next to sync in Protools)...THAT was the missing link. Working beautifully now!


----------

